# To Mazatlan or not to Mazatlan



## parker1ray (Nov 24, 2020)

The wife and I are planning on spending several months next year traveling to several cities in Mexico to try before we buy. I would like to elicit comments and advice from people who live in Mazatlán full time. I would prefer advice and responses from those who have made it their home and not fare weather tourists. I do understand that a person can not tell me what I will like or dislike the city. That is very subjective. What I would like is for people who call it home to give me their personal observations and opinions both good and bad. I am fact finding and would really appreciate info on housing costs, climate, crime, and general quality of life. We will have around 170,000 to purchase once we decide on an area. That is another question as to where to live and not to live. Thanks for any help that you can offer!


----------

